# Deputy Sheriff Matthew Chism



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Matthew Chism*
Cedar County Sheriff's Office, Missouri

End of Watch: Sunday, November 2, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 1 year, 10 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/2/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Matthew Chism was shot and killed following a vehicle pursuit and foot chase in El Dorado Springs shortly after midnight.

He had attempted to stop a vehicle for driving with no headlights when the vehicle fled. The passenger bailed out of the vehicle in the area of Hickory Street and High Street, and Deputy Chism chased him on foot. A struggle ensued in which Deputy Chism and the subject were both shot. Deputy Chism was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. The subject was pronounced dead at the scene.

The driver of the vehicle was arrested at a nearby house a short time later.

Deputy Chism had served with the Cedar County Sheriff's Office for just under two years. He is survived by his wife and one small child.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dean Dwerlkotte
Cedar County Sheriff's Office
113 South Street #3
PO Box 158
Stockton, MO 65785

Phone: (417) 276-5133

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22262-deputy-sheriff-matthew-chism#ixzz3HvykzZFJ


----------

